# [Software] Duda shorewall (solucionado)

## hashashin

Buenas tengo un problema que me trae de cabeza y estoy seguro que es de fácil solución pero no doy con ello. 

¿Cómo pasar esto a shorewall? :

```

iptables -N WWW 

iptables -A WWW -j ACCEPT 

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j WWW 

iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --sport 80 -j WWW

```

Osea ponerles marcas a las reglas, esto lo necesito para sacar estadísticas con un script, el que está aquí: http://www.nativenet.ch/content/view/28/51

He buscado en google y el manual de shorewall pero no saco nada en claro sólo encuentro el uso de marcas en shorewall para el manejo de límites de ancho de banda, que obviamente no es lo que quiero hacer o yo lo entiendo mal   :Embarassed:  . Gracias.

Salud.

----------

## opotonil

Por lo que entiendo añade las reglas mediante "chains" en vez de directamente y lee los contadores (prueba haciendo "iptables -L -v" y veras los contadores de tus reglas actuales).

De shorewall ni idea, pero hecha un ojo a esto: http://www.shorewall.net/Accounting.html

Salu2.

----------

## hashashin

Gracias eso era lo que queria más o menos XD.

----------

